
Ask HN: Can one trade stocks for a living - quietthrow
I want to test this idea using the ‘HN Brain’: Is is possible for an individual to make a living in Bay Area and attain financial freedom by trading stocks? (Not nessacarily day trading but value investing, short (months) to long term trading etc)<p>Main Motivators for considering this :<p>1) I want to attain financial freedom where I don’t have to work for money anymore
2) I have a family (2 young children) being there for them is very important. A 9 to 5 at big co.+ commute dosnt really help with the cause.<p>3 I would like to be my own boss, control my destiny as much as I can rather than be a cog in a wheel where my progress - both financial and professional - is dependent on too many variables (boss,right project , “doing well” on said project etc)<p>4) I would like to work from anywhere. If I had to move to take care of ailing parents etc I can continue what I am doing and keep working towards my goals.<p>5) my (retirement) number is say 5 or 6 Million. My current household income is say ~$250k annualy<p>Does anybody here solely trade stocks for a living?
======
daleholborow
Look at a book by Roger Montgomery called valuable. Phil town is another, a
little closer to home (American), his PR is a little overdriven but his
message seems legit.

Dont trade. Invest.

~~~
quietthrow
Totally agree on trade vs invest. I used the wrong word but the sentiment was
that of investing.

Thank you for introducing the books. I will definitely give them a read.

Do you or anybody you know personally purely invest for a living? The reason I
ask is one of the ways of testing my hypothesis of investing for a living, I
want to see how common (or uncommon) this is. So far I have not come across
anybody the handful of people I have asked. I was hoping this thread would
gain traction on hn and I could caste a wide net.

